# Problems with uploading from canon t3



## Sjbphotography (Apr 27, 2014)

I've recently been helping a friend who is having some problems with his new canon t3. When he uploads photos to Microsoft photo gallery, the photos double upload. There is the normal photo (he's shooting in L) and a photo where only the Microsoft photo icon appears. When it is opened it says that the file is not compatible with photo gallery.
I cannot for the life of me figure out what's wrong with it, I use iPhoto in Mac and I've never encountered a problem like this! 
Thanks in advance if anyone can help!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 27, 2014)

Have them check file settings, I'm guessing its set to jpeg and raw, the unknown files will be raw.  He should have canon DPP software that can read them and do basic processing.


----------



## Sjbphotography (Apr 27, 2014)

The file isn't raw, I've checked and the camera isn't shooting in raw, even when it does the raw files show up on his computer, along with the same icon.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 27, 2014)

Hmm, what is the file extension?


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 28, 2014)

Sjbphotography said:


> I've recently been helping a friend who is having some problems with his new canon t3. When he uploads photos to Microsoft photo gallery, the photos double upload. There is the normal photo (he's shooting in L) and a photo where only the Microsoft photo icon appears. When it is opened it says that the file is not compatible with photo gallery.
> I cannot for the life of me figure out what's wrong with it, I use iPhoto in Mac and I've never encountered a problem like this!
> Thanks in advance if anyone can help!



The camera can shoot and save in "JPEG" mode, or in "RAW" mode, but it also has a "RAW+JPEG" mode where it saves both.

This sounds _exactly_ like what would happen if your friend is shooting in RAW+JPEG mode.  When you take one photo, the camera saves the RAW file (.CR2 extension) and then processes the image into a JPEG based on whatever setting were chosen (in your friend's case, the "L" quality -- but JPEG applies many other processing choices as well such as white balance, Canon "photo style", de-noising (for high-ISO images), and others.)

iPhoto knows how to read Canon RAW files.   Apple includes support for "camera RAW" in the operating system.  Microsoft actually does have camera RAW support -- but it's not installed by default (it's an optional download you have to add.)

If it isn't RAW+JPEG mode then it's nothing to do with the camera at all, because if your friend is really shooting JPEG only then there is only a single image file on the memory card for each exposure shot. 

I strongly suspect your friend has enabled RAW+JPEG mode ... even if they don't realize it.


----------

